# Business name help



## rupertspal42 (May 8, 2009)

Ok so I have a business name but i'm not sure.. I plan on making soap, lotion, scrubs and more.. so here it is "Victoria's Soap N' More" 

Is that good? I googled it and nothing came up I even wiki'd the crap outta it and still nothing popped up.. infact for google the only thing that came up was some stuff about Tori Spelling lmao


----------



## donniej (May 8, 2009)

I think it's a little too "common".  Unless your name is Victoria, I'd try to pick something a little more original... Maybe "Victorian Soap..."?  It's similar and whenever I think Victorian I can't help but think classy.  It would also lend easily to a packaging theme.


----------



## Lindy (May 8, 2009)

Personally I like it - think of Victoria's Secret and how well they've done.  Your name makes me think of Victorian Gardens, & quiet elegance....

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 8, 2009)

I se both of your points very clearly lol I think the one I came up with is a little bland.. but I like the whole victorian thing to it makes me think of class to.. I like how Lindy said the whole Victorian Gardens thing though that's pretty classy  but i'm not sure- Victorian soap hmm.. I think we need more peoples input..  :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (May 8, 2009)

I would not use the word soap. I started out making soap & now I do not make soap & only do bath & body. I would use a name you can take w/ you incase you switch to a different venue. I like Victoria's Garden or Victorian Garden or something along those lines. 

Will your items have a theme? Are they country, city, victorian, natural, colorful? Give us more clues & we can help better.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 8, 2009)

CLUES!!! YYAAAYYY ok sooo I'm wanting to do a lot of colorful things with herbs and I want to be as natural as possible but not organic natural I would like to incorprate country type into it but I want to keep my options open in the theme base :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

Victoria's Secret.... is that her real name is "Victor"

True facts!


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 8, 2009)

wow dan... wow is all I can say... you're supposed to be helping.. lol thanks for the useless information I'll remember that if I have it as a question on "Who Wants to be a Millionaire" :wink:


----------



## zeoplum (May 8, 2009)

Danielito said:
			
		

> Victoria's Secret.... is that her real name is "Victor"
> 
> True facts!




Get out of here!  Seriously?  I never would've guessed that.   I guess "Victor's Secret" would've attracted a WHOLE different set of clientele, huh?  hehe


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

LOL.... I'm just joking :mrgreen:

Or am I...?


----------



## Deda (May 8, 2009)

Danielito said:
			
		

> LOL.... I'm just joking :mrgreen:
> 
> Or am I...?


Hmmm


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 9, 2009)

You are SOOO fired dan!


----------



## kaseencook (May 9, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I would not use the word soap. I started out making soap & now I do not make soap & only do bath & body. I would use a name you can take w/ you incase you switch to a different venue. I like Victoria's Garden or Victorian Garden or something along those lines.
> 
> Will your items have a theme? Are they country, city, victorian, natural, colorful? Give us more clues & we can help better.




I totally agree. I have "soap" in my name and won't be making soap any more, so our name is not quite so accurate anymore. Things can change so much from when you start to when you find out what your best products are and loose some products along the way.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 9, 2009)

Atleast someone is helping.. ah hum.. dan.. lmao    Ok so how bout something like Victoria's Garden's (seems a lil weird though) or The Garden's of Victoria (I wanna use my nammmeeeee )


----------



## dagmar88 (May 9, 2009)

Hi Victoria,
Choosing a business name is hard! Each day more companies pick names, open up their doors and claim domain names. It needs to be perfect, cause your're kinda stuck with it   

Here 5 (or actually 6) tips I found helpull, just to get your mind going. On the site every tip is explaned simple and clear.

http://sbinfocanada.about.com/od/startup/a/createbizname.htm

1) A winning business name has to be memorable – but easy to spell.
so maybe 'n would be better spelled and.
2) A winning business name needs a visual element.
3) A winning business name has to have positive connotation.
Like Victoria's Skin Care; you'll company will come across like you care for peoples problems.
4) A winning business name needs to include information about what your business does.
Thats why I wouldn't go with Victoria's Garden; no one would be able to tell what your company does and sells.
But if you said Victoria's Natural Skin, Body, etc., everyone can guess you make natural skin care products.
5) A winning business name has to be fairly short.

And a tip from me, set yourself apart  :wink: Really show what makes you you.
Victoria's Secret, when you think of setting yourself apart, but keeping to the above is actually the perfect example; it has that right air of tension, when you visualize a or your secret. A secret is something whe hide from others, and so is (or at least in most professions) our underwear  :wink: Or in case you believe Dan's story, some other human bodyparts   

Good luck with finding that perfect name for you!

Dagmar


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 9, 2009)

OOHHH I like you your going to be in my other back pocket for when I need more help!!! I like that Victoria's Natural Skin, Body, etc idea! WOO That was a good one, yeah I thought the Garden's thing would make people think I was a gardner!! ok ok how about we go with Victoria's Homemade Natural Skin and Body Products.  Is that to long though? How about we deleted the Homemade Victoria's Natural Skin and Body Products.  I dont know if this is just me but I just thought of a serial killler reading that  :? ......

How about The Natural Way: Bath and Body?

*edited to add this: Anyone think this might be a good one? 
The Backwoods Natural Bathe n' Body (or without the e in bath) 

Because we live in the backwoods of east texas lmao a Po'dun town


----------



## dagmar88 (May 9, 2009)

haha the serial killer would be way more interested in Victoria's Natural Body Parts   
Like your last idea a lot! The backwoods sounds & feels great.
About the e in bathe, try to design a logo with both options (or even one or two others) and show them to family and friends.


----------



## kaseencook (May 9, 2009)

I like the backwoods one (and the other ones) 

What about to make it a bit shorter, "Backwoods Bath & Body" (sort of a triple B thing, could have monogram potential), or "Backwoods Natural Bath & Body". 

These things are always so hard, but I think you have some winner ideas


----------



## kaseencook (May 9, 2009)

I like the "The Natural Way" too or maybe "Natural Ways" with a subtitle/catch phrase which says something including bath and body in it. I like the way the natural way one rolls off the tongue. 

Maybe:

"Victoria's Natural Way" subtitle (Sumptuous and Natural Bath and Body)

"Backwoods Beauty & Bath" 

"Backwoods Bubbles" 

I am having fun, but I have to go to bed now, hubbies waiting!


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 9, 2009)

Yeah I really like the backwoods one that was a great Idea with the triple b thing I like that.  I'm going to run over it with my mom *and a car?* and see what she thinks.. I liked the natural way one to but dunno how catchy it would be maybe I should do a quick poll and see which one people like more... I think I will and yes I think the serial killer would like the parts logo!!  :wink:


----------



## dagmar88 (May 10, 2009)

Hay Victoria,
Try to picture how your logo should look, how your names would fit in and hpw you really want to present yourself. 
here some examples:


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 10, 2009)

ooo I like those dag! I'm going to make something on powerpoint then show you so you can let me know what ya think  :wink:


----------



## Lindy (May 10, 2009)

I love "Victoria's Natural Way" - gorgeous set-up on that one!


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 10, 2009)

I like em all..  :? lol I like the way you did the victoria's handmade bath and body to that's really cool I love it! I want it.. lmao


----------



## dagmar88 (May 10, 2009)

No problem, if there's something you like you can always PM me to adjust it to your wants & needs  :wink:


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 11, 2009)

Aw your absolutely wonderful dag! I love your kit-kat in the picture to.. evertime I see the kitty I think of my cat that passed away... (but I don't get sad it makes me grin)   I'll show you what I did tonight then see what ya think.. I think it's a lil lame lmao but maybe someone else will think it's ok but i'll shoot ya a PM


----------



## dagmar88 (May 11, 2009)

Thank you, Boris is my pride; home bred & bottle fed  He's now around 12 lbs but we still call him 'Poezeke', Dutch for little cat    He recently celebrated his first birthday, by eating a whole cream puff   And we wonder how he grew so big so fast... My first cat died at 23, so I'm sure he'll live another 20 years.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 11, 2009)

awwww my peter was only 6 months when some horrible person poisened him.. my mom called me to tell me.. I was so upset.. but he was so huge for 6 months.. he was bigger then chester the chihauhaha who's 20 pounds himself!! Peter ate like a dog to and for some reason thought he was always starving!! hahaha his sister is jane who was the total opposite.. small and tiny.. we had to get her fixed because she was so small if she were to have babies it would kill her! she's finally grown and a great hunter.. she's always bringing in random birds, bunnies, mice, etc... my mom gets mad though lol


----------



## dagmar88 (May 11, 2009)

:shock: We only have a balcony & large hallway where the cats can run. One of my other cats likes to take a walk outside on a leash. And when we move were going to place an electric system in the garden.. Just to afraid someone might kill or steal & sell my babies... See,s to be a real trend over here to poison cats   :evil:


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 11, 2009)

ugh i can't stand to see animals hurt or worse because people mistreatin them or even worse!!  :evil: I joined PETA for awhile but i coulfnt go with out meat totally so i try to only eat organic meat now.  My dad is old fashioned and can't stand it but he's w/ me about the animals where my mom is 100% with me and is a hippie lol i'm going to school to be a vet and im working on getting land so i can save animals n such   but i think anyone who purposly hurts an animal should go to jail, do not pass go - do not collect $200.


----------



## KSL (May 11, 2009)

I just saw another company online called Backwoods something... 
I'll try and find it...

Okay, its a supplier but here it is..
http://www.backwoodsfragrancesupply.com/


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 12, 2009)

Oh ok good looking out well we decided to go with "Victoria's Natural Bath & Body"  or "Victoria's Natural Way" just because it's original and more Elegant!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

Victoria's Natural Way sounds great.


----------



## KSL (May 12, 2009)

Aewome!
I like the first one personally.
=D


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 12, 2009)

yeah it sounds better.. now i'm just stumped on a slogan!


----------



## KSL (May 12, 2009)

*hmmm*

Earth to skin
From the earth, to your skin
Back to Eden
Skindulgences by Mother Nature
Bodycare by Nature
Bodycare, Naturally
?

I dunno if any of those are along the lines of what ur looking for.... Lol


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 12, 2009)

ROLMAO I was confused.. I was like cool a poem wait a sec.. this doesn't make sense!! hahahaha yes along those lines.. like i was telling dag.. i'm going for a country feeling.. like a warm welcom from the southern nature!


----------



## KSL (May 12, 2009)

haha.. a Poet I am not! LOL


----------



## dagmar88 (May 12, 2009)

that would be a good one 'Victoria's Natural way, a warm welcome from southern nature'.


----------



## KSL (May 12, 2009)

How about.. "when you're skin's a-b*tchin', come to Victoria's Kitchen"
LOL just kidding!!! LOL


----------



## dagmar88 (May 12, 2009)




----------



## rupertspal42 (May 12, 2009)

aahh hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha that was hilarious!! 

Hey dag lets go with that! Victoria Natural Bath & Body, A warm welcome from southern nature


----------



## dagmar88 (May 12, 2009)

Sounds great to me!


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 12, 2009)

Hooray! Now how do I do that domain thing...  :?


----------



## KSL (May 12, 2009)

I red'g with BlueHost.
I also checked out SiteGround.

They're comparable in price.
That security thingy - your own private SSL or whatever is cheaper with BlueHost - but your'e really on your own.  I haven't figured out how to set the thing up yet!  But I have it registered... lol


----------



## dagmar88 (May 12, 2009)

For my name, I payed about 50 bugs to make it mine for the next ten years  8)


----------



## KSL (May 12, 2009)

I"m not 100% on how mine works, but its included in my package for as long as I"m with BlueHost - I guess if I ever go to another provider I have to transfer it and go with whatever rules they have.  As long as I get my site up and running I'm happy with paying the $7.95 a month.

EDIT: WHEN i get my site up and running......


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 12, 2009)

Well I see how to do it if I want a website lmao but inorder to register my business name I have to go to my county office and fill out paper work and so on... so that's lame... so if I register my domain name do you think that would cover my butt until I registered my name with the county clerk office?


----------



## KSL (May 12, 2009)

It will save your spot in cyberspace.
It wont help you get through the legal loops.

Does your county have an online service?

check your domain availability here: www.checkdomain.com


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 12, 2009)

not sure.. it's east texas... so prolly not Wood County, Texas... small towns out there.. no telling  :cry: i'm waiting for the site to load that you sent me


----------



## kaseencook (May 12, 2009)

Generally speaking you don't need an SSH secure server unless you plan on hosting your own shopping cart software. You can use a shopping cart host like Mal's Ecart (http://www.mals-e.com/) and that will take your customers to their secure server for payment. I would highly recommend Mal's Ecart, it has been so customizable and will work with most types of payment options as well as having very comprehensive shipping options and can look just like your website so it integrates really well. It's free too! 

I use Future Quest for my web hosting, and it is really easy to use and has tons of features as well as the latest versions of PHP, MySQL, Apache, ect.. so that you can do more complex things with your site. They are also on call by e-mail 24/7 and reply very fast. It's $15 a month for 500mb disk space, 5gb bandwith, 5 MySQL databases, up to 15 websites under the one account, as well a their easy to use CNC user interface where you can manage newletters, e-mail, databases, webpages, ect. (Geepers, that sounds like an ad!)

If you need any help with setting up your website just let me know! There were some things that took me ages to find out when I was learning on my own with my first website (just simple things that made a big difference). Like how to use tables in your design, how to format images so that they don't go wonkie, and how to use PHP and MySQL for database type applications. 

 I like your final name! It's very punchy!


----------



## jeffp2007 (May 12, 2009)

Hey, thats what I did. I got my domain last month. No hosting or anything yet. Its only $9 a year on 1and1. I just got my DBA today at the town hall. There is a bigger chance someone will take your name online compared to in your county. Very easy to file a DBA. 

One step at a time...

Edit: Watch out when you search your domain online. I have read that there are engines that track domains people search and buy them up. Have a bunch of domain names ready and try them on the website you will buy right before you are going to do it.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 13, 2009)

> Generally speaking you don't need an SSH secure server unless you plan on hosting your own shopping cart software. You can use a shopping cart host like Mal's Ecart (http://www.mals-e.com/) and that will take your customers to their secure server for payment. I would highly recommend Mal's Ecart, it has been so customizable and will work with most types of payment options as well as having very comprehensive shipping options and can look just like your website so it integrates really well. It's free too!
> 
> I use Future Quest for my web hosting, and it is really easy to use and has tons of features as well as the latest versions of PHP, MySQL, Apache, ect.. so that you can do more complex things with your site. They are also on call by e-mail 24/7 and reply very fast. It's $15 a month for 500mb disk space, 5gb bandwith, 5 MySQL databases, up to 15 websites under the one account, as well a their easy to use CNC user interface where you can manage newletters, e-mail, databases, webpages, ect. (Geepers, that sounds like an ad!)
> 
> ...



Thanks for the great info! I'm not really looking at setting up a site just yet.. I have to get back home and start building up stock before I can even think about that lmao but i'll defiently have to phone you as a friend when it comes time to do this which i'm hoping by december this year i'll have a big enough stock to be able to do this.  Thanks for looking out to! This is why I ask so many questions because at least 85% of the folks on here have gone through most of this stuff already haha I'm glad I finally decided on a name I was starting to go crazy with the naming haha


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 13, 2009)

> Hey, thats what I did. I got my domain last month. No hosting or anything yet. Its only $9 a year on 1and1. I just got my DBA today at the town hall. There is a bigger chance someone will take your name online compared to in your county. Very easy to file a DBA.
> 
> One step at a time...
> 
> Edit: Watch out when you search your domain online. I have read that there are engines that track domains people search and buy them up. Have a bunch of domain names ready and try them on the website you will buy right before you are going to do it.



Yeah I want to do the whole on line web thing eventually.. but right now i'm still in Iraq.. I don't get home till around 1 June then I can start building my stock up and so on.  I want to do  a few shows before I seriously start online selling that way I can figure out what people like more and really test the waters!  I just emailed my county clerks office to ask what I need to do.. but i can't do anything until I get back to Texas first! it's pretty frustrating!


----------



## jeffp2007 (May 13, 2009)

Im not even close to selling. But, since I have purchased the domain name, it is mine now. Nothing is on my website. You have to get hosting which is separate to have people view and is a monthly fee on top of the domain cost. The domain is just the address, and I paid $9 for the year. There is no harm in reserving the name for your site as it works out to only $.75 a month.

I want to get all my affairs in order for when the time does come to sell. I know I will be doing this in the future, so I am just getting ready. Once I get my recipes down... that will be the time. I feel its better to know you have your website name now rather than coming back and the name you want is gone. That would be a big bummer.


----------



## zeoplum (May 13, 2009)

Jeff, that is exactly what I'm doing, too.  I'm getting all my affairs lined up first so that way, when I'm comfortable with the recipe, I won't be rushing through everything.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 13, 2009)

I see yeah.. that wouldn't be a bad Idea really even then I guess I could use it as a blog type thing until i'm ready TO sell haha


----------



## CiCi (May 17, 2009)

How about Victoria's Naturals, with a subtitle of Bath and Body Products. That way you can purchase a short domain: victoriasnaturals.com

ETA: Oops! Just read the whole thread and saw that you have already made your choice. Good luck with everything!


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 17, 2009)

Hey it's all good CiCi that's good looking out  :wink:


----------

